# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated  MT6580_EMMC_Infinix_Infinix X5010_7_0_X5010-AW878ABCD-N-180427V81(2019_02_20_20_41).7z

## GSM 4GSM

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى  *اسم الملف*
MT6580_EMMC_Infinix_Infinix X5010_7_0_X5010-AW878ABCD-N-180427V81(2019_02_20_20_41).7z *في قسم:*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *معلومات عن الملف :*
PRELOADER
 version: MTK BLOADER INFO v21
  name: preloader zaw878 infinix.bin
  CPU: MT6752
  CUSTOM NAME: CUST
  Flash style: EMMC
 Flash definitions in preloader: 3 
 [1]Type: MCP(eMMC+DDR3) CID:  700100454841454538
  [2]Type: MCP(eMMC+DDR3) CID:  150100464531324D42
  [3]Type: MCP(eMMC+DDR3) CID:  150100464536324D42
  load adress: 0x200d00
  PRELOADER END
  Android Info
  Build ID: NRD90M
  Display ID: NRD90M release-keys
  Version: 7.0
  Build Date: Fri Apr 27 22:35:18 CST 2018
  Model: Infinix X5010
  Brand: Infinix
  Device: Infinix-X5010
  Manufacturer: Infinix
  Mediatek Version Release: X5010-AW878ABCD-N-180427V81
 Android Info END
  NVARAM
 IMEI[1] from NVRAM: 35xxxxxxxxxxxxx
 IMEI[2] from NVRAM: 35xxxxxxxxxxxxx
 NVRAM END *مساحة الملف :*
1.38 جيجا بايت *تم نشر الملف بتاريخ:*
20-02-2019 09:59 PM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team

----------


## خالد x

شكرا  لك جزاك الله خير

----------


## AyoubHarry

chokran laka ya akhi

----------


## dmax2020

*Thanksssssss*

----------


## الحامدي عمر

شكرا لك اخي علئ القلاشة

----------

